# Mixing Permacomb with Top Bars..



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bees might do anything, but based on my experience here's my predictions:

Some of this depends on how you go about it. If you put five UNWAXED PermaComb in the middle of the brood nest and five top bars (with some kind of comb guide hopefully) on the outside of that the bees will most likley build their own comb first and later, when they have no other choice expand into the PermaComb.

If you wax the PermaComb they will most likely start on the PermaComb and work their way out.

If you put all unwaxed PermaComb in and after they are using at least five farmes of it, pull out five frames of it and replace it with top bars they will start drawing their comb on the top bars while continuing to use the five frames of PermaComb.

Of course if small cell is your goal then wax coated PermaCombwould be best in the center of the brood nest as it's about 4.95mm instead of 5.1mm for the unwaxed.


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks MB....


----------

